# Stocking a 10 gallon tank......



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Hey everybody!


As you may know, 

i have had otos, snail, tetras, danios, and guppies in the 10 gal.(not all at same time) before i got Honeycomb. I know the stocking i chose poorly, but i was knew to fishkeeping, and my knowledge has expanded so much.


All of them died tragic deaths. Thats why i switched to bettas, becasue they were suppossed to be hardier. They THRIVED in my tank.

I really want to try some other fish again, but i am worried they will have the same fate.


some info about my tank:::

-10 gallon
-i have an HOB and internal filter, so i could use one or the other or both
-submersible heater
- weekly water changes
-HARD water with HIGH ph 8.0-8.4


I do not want a fish that overporduces, or one that is hard to care for.
The more color the better, i was thinking of some dwarf cories if i get sand....


Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Butterflyfish, Guppies, Bettas, harliquin rasboras, and galaxy rasboras.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If your water is hard, the dwarf cories won't do well. They need soft acidic water. Ideally, all that will really do well in your water are the livebearers. If you got all male endlers you wouldn't have to worry about reproduction. Another possibility is the emerald dwarf rasbora (_Danio erythromicron_) as they are some of the only rasbora that thrive in harder water. 

A 10 gal is a bit small for harlequin rasbora, tho. And celestial pearl danio can't tolerate hard water. If you're looking for an easy to come by fish, you really don't have too many options aside from guppies and endlers livebearer.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks chocalate and ok

looks like i will stick to either livebearers or rasbora 

I am interested in the rasboras more, so how many could i fit?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The emerald dwarfs you could probably do about 10 to 12 in a 10 gal tank. The harlequin rasbora are larger, so you could only do 7 or 8 in a 10 gal. Just remember, both of these fish like a planted tank.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ok. are they hard to care for? will they be ok in hard water and 8.0-8.4 ph?

*did i mention i have akaline water?*

Just want to make sure they do fine, and i rather have an understocked tank than an over-stocked tank 

Thanks Koi, you have been a big help!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Both would do well in your water, so I think it depends on which one you can find. Do you know how hard your water is? That's a bit bigger in determining long-term fish health than pH. PH only really comes into play when you have extremes like 10 or 4. The pH out of my tap is 8.8 but it quickly drops to 7.5 because my water has little to no buffering capacity.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> If your water is hard, the dwarf cories won't do well. They need soft acidic water. Ideally, all that will really do well in your water are the livebearers. If you got all male endlers you wouldn't have to worry about reproduction. Another possibility is the emerald dwarf rasbora (_Danio erythromicron_) as they are some of the only rasbora that thrive in harder water.
> 
> A 10 gal is a bit small for harlequin rasbora, tho. And celestial pearl danio can't tolerate hard water. If you're looking for an easy to come by fish, you really don't have too many options aside from guppies and endlers livebearer.


Yes they can they are native to hard water.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes they can they are native to hard water.


Care to share a source on that? All of my sources say they are native to slightly alkaline (pH above 7) yet soft water (GH below 8). Captive bred specimens can survive in harder water (up to 15dGH), but will not do well in very hard water as it appears the OP has.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danio_margaritatus http://www.fishchannel.com/freshwater-aquariums/species-info/danio/celestial-pearl.aspx http://www.aquariumpassion.com/prof...o/2007/04/galaxy-rasbora-microrasbora-sp.html tmpl=component&print=1&page= Also mine are in 7.6 and they are danios also called celestial pearl danios.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Danio margaritatus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Celestial Pearl Danio Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy" tmpl=component&print=1&page= Also mine are in 7.6 and they are danios also called celestial pearl danios.


Those sources say the same thing: 



aquariumpassion said:


> The Microrasbora sp. "Galaxy" is a quite hardy fish it thrives best in *fairly soft and slightly alkaline water*. The Galaxy Rasbora will do best in well planted tanks,it also a schooling fish so keep it in groups of 6 or more.



I looked into keeping these fish a a while ago because I have very soft water (GH 3) and an alkaline pH (7.6). A high pH doesn't necessitate hard water. I see you are in Virginia, too. Chances are you have a GH around 5 or 10 which is in the range for this species and far from what the OP talks about having which is like liquid rock.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 7.6 and hardwater fish like guppies and plan on ordering 4 to 5 GRB they are actually Danios.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

danios are too active for a 10 gal i heard, and do not do well in my water requirements...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Those sources say the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so could i keep these fish, or were you talking to chocalate lol


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> so could i keep these fish, or were you talking to chocalate lol


I was talking to chocolate. These specific danio species were are talking about Celestial Pearl Danio (_Danio margaritatus_) unfortunately won't do well in your water because they need soft water. You're right in that danio don't usually do well in small tanks due to their active nature. But the CPD and emerald dwarf rasbora are so small, they can work okay in 10 gal tanks. CPD would be fine for you if you had soft water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No they are native to high water ph with alkinne conditions they are a danio I have alkinne water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.danionins.com/fish/celestial-pearl-danio.html http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f15/need-advice-on-soft-hard-water-159046.html http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/the-celestial-pearl-danio-a-cautionary-tale.htm they even breed in hard water and danios are hard water fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> No they are native to high water ph with alkinne conditions they are a danio I have alkinne water.


There is a difference between pH (alkalinity and acidity) and water hardness (soft or hard water). PH measures the amount of hydrogen ions. Water hardness (GH) is the amount of dissolved minerals in the water. They are two different aspects of water chemistry. Not all alkaline water is hard water. I have soft water with a high pH. I know because I have personally tested it as well as received conformation from my local water treatment plant. 

Hard water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

pH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT: Also thank you for finally posting a reliable reference that says they can live in harder water.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did the guppy test.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Guppy test?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You put hardwater fish in water and if they thrive hardwater.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not just look up for a water hardness map on the internet? Very easy to find if you are in the US. Canada, a bit harder.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It said hard to modestly hard thanks.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks everybody! i have decided on endlers!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay but you will get hybrids.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

and my tank will be planted with pool filter sand 

I dont mind if i get hybrids, thanks again chocolate!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You're welcome hybrids are Beatiful like this one. http://projectaquaria.blogspot.com/2010/04/cobra-tail-endlers.html


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how pretty! also, i wanted to say that you have been doing really good lately on the forums!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks the first three look like the one I have.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wow! You must be very lucky!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A pet smart a bit away sells them and two feet tall lucky bamboo.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i will have to special order mine


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe order more plants you can never have too many plants.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

well i will add that to my list thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes they love there plants.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I know some LPS will order fish for you, so it's worth asking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't have an LPS they shut down but I dud not like them they used a water bottle filled with iced fir cold water and said plants are bad for aquariums.


----------

